# G's Log - From Beginner to Big Gainer... comments welcome.



## Big G (Jul 15, 2007)

...continued from the original G's Log journal.

*THE PLAN​*
I've made some decisions regarding my workout plans for the next 12weeks. After reading about total body Vs splits (Thanks to Witchblade's . - Nice work Witch!) I've decided to do a push&bis-pull&tris-legs split, as recommended (or at least _referenced_)in eitherCowPimp's Guide to  or .. I'm going to focus on compound exercises with some isolation stuff thrown in at the end of the workouts.

Now at this point, I've got to add that I don't know if it'd be more beneficial to do push/bi-pull/tri or push/tri-pull/bi. The biceps obviously pull, but Compimps guide recommended (or at least referenced) push/bi-pull/tri. I've written and rewritten the Frequency and Exercise Selection parts of this text twice already and I'm still not sure. I don't want my triceps sore from a previous workout and not be able to bench-press, but then if I do dips between incline and flat DB/BB bench presses will I be over-exhausting myself. I don't know. Comments are welcome. Either way, if it's to change, just swap the chip-ups and dips (below). And the skullcrushers and BB curls (also below). Everything else would be the same.

*Frequency*

I'd like to get more than three workouts in weekly, but obviously I'm not going to be able to get all three workouts in twice a week, otherwise 6 out of 7 days would be workout days. To compromise, I've decided to do 4workouts weekly (i.e. cycle 1.33x per week): Tuesday, Wednesday, Friday and Sat or Sun (depending on the weekend's plans).

i.e.

Week 1:
Tuesday - push&bis
Thursday - pull&tris
Friday - legs&abs
Sat/Sun - push&bis

Week 2:
Tuesday - pull&tris
Thursday - legs&abs
Friday - push&bis
Sat/Sun - pull&tris

Week 3:
Tuesday - legs&abs
Thursday - push&bis
Friday - pull&tris
Sat/Sun - legs&abs

REPEAT x4 for a total of 12weeks.


*Exercise Selection*

Reading up on the options available I've come to realize that there are a lot of execises that I either don't know or just don't know the names of. I'm going to focus on compound exercises that I've either (a) already been doing or, (b) know of, from reading or watching others. I'll read up on alternate exercises during the 12 week program so I can include some new stuff in the follwing 12 weeks (which I might periodize, linearly, strength-focused) after a week off. I'm planning a 2-3month cut after that to get more ripped than I've ever been for another shirt-off, working-on-my-house/yard, sweating-in-the-sun spring-time (with my _lovin'-the-new-G_ wife by my side). I'll have never looked/felt better!  That's the plan, anyway. And I'm pretty good about sticking to shit. We'll see how it goes. 

So here's what I'm thinking of including...

Push & Bis: (1) Incline BB Press <45º, (2) CG Chin-ups, (3) Seated Military BB Press, (4) DB Press, (5) Arnold Press, (6) Smith-machine shrugs [see NOTE1 below] (+ EZ-Bar Curls, if there's time.).

Pull & Tris: (1) Wide Grip Pullups (BW), (2) Dips, (3) Bent-over BB rows, (4) DB Pullover, (5) Cable Row, (6) DB Rear Lateral Raise, (+ Skull-Crushers, if there's time).

Legs&Abs: (1) Weighted Incline Twisting Situp, [see NOTE2 below], (2) Squats, (3) Deadlifts, (4)Dumbbell Walking Lunge, (5) Lever Lying Leg Curl, (6) Lever Seated Calf Extension (+ Weighted Incline Leg-Hip Raise if there's time).

NOTE1: I recognize that shrugs are not a "push" exercise, but I've included them with Push&Bis because (a) I don't want 7 exercises on Pull&Tris day, and (b) because I love the pump I get when I workout shoulders and traps on the same day. Like I've said before, I've got to have _some_ fun! 

NOTE2: I've got situps in front of squats becuase I've found I can't get a good ab workout if my quads are already fried. Also, since there is some quad involvement, I thought it may get the blood flowing (i.e. be a nice warmup) before doing squats. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


*Intensity & Method of Training* - Repeated Effort. 

I have yet to establish my one-rep-max (1RM) for any exercises, so I'm not able to say I'll be at 65%-85% of my 1RM (for example) on any of the exercises above. However, I will be picking a weight (or progression of weights) that puts me at or near failure on the final set. My guess is that this'll be somewhere in the 65%-85% of my 1RM range (or a progression through this range as I increase the weight from set 1 to set 3). If I'm not at or near failure by the end of the set, I'll increase the weight on the next session.


*Rest Intervals*

60sec throughtout. I'll include some periodization in the following 12 weeks. I just want to get a good base going for now. If anyone feels strongly otherwise speak now or forever hold your peace! 


*Tempo*

For most exercises I plan to execute a controlled negative and explosive positive portion to the movement. This'll probably be something like 3-0-X-½ (i.e. lower for 3sec, no pause, lift ASAP, small pause for squeeze/extra-contraction on top).


*Volume*...

... will be what it will be. I'm going to focus on good form with the weights sufficient to bring me close to, or at, failure on the final rep/s of the last set of each exercise in every session. As my strength increases, I'll add weight. Volume should increase by default.


*Duration*

Sometimes I like to work-out during my lunch-breaks, especially if I have plans for that night at home (e.g. get some painting done or fence-posts dug before it gets dark). For me to fit these work-outs into a lunch-time I've got to walk to the gym, change, workout, chug CytoGainer (or oats, whey, bananas and yogurt - haven't decided yet), shower, dress and walk back to my office in no more than an hour and 15 minutes (at the very latest!). This means I can't spend more than an hour with weights. And, ideally, I'd like to get some kind of warmup and PWO stretching in there too. Only time will tell how viable this all is. Most of the workouts will be evenings and/or weekends anyway, so it shouldn't be too much of an issue. Still though, I'd like the weight-lifting portion of the workout to be an hour or less.

*Diet*
My diet is going to be nice and clean. Nothing processed. Meals balance approx 45%carbs:35%protein:20%fat. I'll be taking in 3,600-3,800 calories daily, so it works aout as about 2g of protein per pound of me. I'm phasing the starchy carbs out at least for meal 6, but maybe meal 5 too (as long as I've got a decent amount of green veg cooked up in my fridge at all times).

You're welcome to see what I've eaten on any day over the past 9months (or so) by clicking the food-log link at the base of any of my posts.  You may find much of the same text on that page as there is in these posts, but if you scroll down you'll see it... Meal 1, Meal 2 etc.

I've had a tendency to rely on Ezekiel 4:9 bread with tuna, eggs, PB, whey or whetever while at work. It's quick and easy, the boss doesn't mind me having three very quick lunch-breaks and no-one complains about the smell of sweetpotatoes (or whatever) wafting through the office when it's not _officially_ lunchtime (There's, apparently, and _official _lunchtime my body is not aware of. ). 

I'm ectomorphic, so even a 12-16 slices of whole-grain, sprouted, fatfree sugar-free bread during the day don't seem to convert to fat. Still though... I'm going to do better about taking brown rice, sweetpotatoes or oats with me for alternate carbs to go with my alternating protein sources.

For breakfast I've been eating 4slices of Ezekiel4:9 bread, 8 egg whites and 1 3/4 tblsp of PB. Fitday clocks it at 600cal and about 40:40:20 carb: prot:fat. I love my breakfast. People have recommended oats with whey (presumably becuase it's more quickly absorbed) and I do have a little meal I make with oats, almonds, dried cherries and peaches (i.e. a muesli) which I pour milk over and eat like cereal with a glass of protein shake. But, I'd really miss my egg & toast breakfast if I didn't have it. I'm pleased to wake up so I can eat it! Maybe I'll change in time, but for now, as long has no-one has any mind-blowing or disturbing news as to why I shouldn't eat it, I'm gonna carry on eatin' it!

*Water*

The goal is a gallon, to a gallon and a half, every day. 


*Supplements*
For some extra kicks and giggles (and hopefully a couple more pounds) I'm going to run an eight week cycle of NHA Stack alongside this little program. It'll probably be weeks 2-10 because my damned credit card company figured someone had stolen my card when I went camping out of state and they shut it off. I have to get that straightened out and then get my F'd-up supplement orders straightened out afterwards. Anyway... I digress. I couldn't find Rebound Reloaded so I'm using Novedex XT with ActivaTe instead. 

I'll be using Aminal Pump before workouts (for creatine etc.) and either (a) 600cal worth of CytoGainer or (b) a blend of oats/bananas/whey/yogurt post workout (currently still under discussion!)

I take Animal Pak as a multi-vitamin and recently swapped my 3X glucosamin/chondroitin for once-daily Animal Flex (although my knees still won't let me run on a treadmill too far without complaining).

I recently discovered that I like green tea so I'll probably be drinking a glass at work and another glass or two in the evening when I get home. I have some green tea pills too, but who needs 'em? 

I've got some Omega 3 caps coming to balance the Omega 6's I'm taking in every day through peanut butter etc.

Beyond that lot, I'm taking 5Htp, Milk Thistle and Cacium/Magnesium. 

And that's it.


*So...*

Anyone care to comment?


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 15, 2007)

Way better than before.


----------



## Big G (Jul 15, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Way better than before.


----------

